# potentially awesome website for finding the coolest squats



## THEOEHT (Jul 19, 2017)

found this website a few months ago, its a directory of abandoned, creepy buildings all over the country for fotographers and goth kids. some of these places are enormous hospitals, slave plantations on hundreds of acres, churches, and even a 100 year old nuclear reactor. the website is http://opacity.us/


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2017)

as cool as some of these places are one of the problems with squatting them is the lack of access to things like food and water nearby. for instance the ghost towns or abandoned plantations might seem super dope but i doubt anyone would enjoy a 30+ mile walk to just find somewhere to buy bread. i guess if you had a vehicle it would be easier but alot of these places are well known tourist/urban explorer destinations so ide deffinetly expect some unwanted visitors most likely on a weekly basis. a quick google of the hospital in st louis says it was demolished already, i wonder how many of these others are either set for demo or already torn down.

http://www.stltoday.com/business/lo...cle_3eea926a-748e-5466-8e9f-345234bcd67d.html

cool website for sure though!


----------



## Tude (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah I've run into a couple of sites that list some abandoned - especially cool when I know I'm in the area and WOOT there are a couple listed - I'm excited - do a little more research and discover DRATS - either it was torn down or in the middle of demolition. hehe however I have found some viable stuff.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah fucking great directory but this we would be frequently urbexed, BUT good idea for one night stays!


----------



## THEOEHT (Jul 20, 2017)

Ya a lot of them are demoed or unsafe. Some of them might be good spots though. I was thinking one of the plantations off the beaten path could be a cool place to live and maybe even grow some food if not many people come by


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2017)

yeah, that's an excellent site that's been around longer than most urban exploration sites. i'm going to move this to our urbex section since that seems a little more appropriate.


----------



## THEOEHT (Jul 22, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah, that's an excellent site that's been around longer than most urban exploration sites. i'm going to move this to our urbex section since that seems a little more appropriate.


Thanks


----------



## A New Name (Jul 22, 2017)

Wait, a hundred years old nuclear reactor? Are we in 2042?


----------



## THEOEHT (Jul 24, 2017)

Perceval said:


> Wait, a hundred years old nuclear reactor? Are we in 2042?


Haha guess I was throwing out a random large number. It's actually an atom splitter and probably not quite 100 years old


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 24, 2017)

Lawrence has a nuclear missile (decommissioned) at the skate park.


----------



## outskirts (Oct 9, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> as cool as some of these places are one of the problems with squatting them is the lack of access to things like food and water nearby. for instance the ghost towns or abandoned plantations might seem super dope but i doubt anyone would enjoy a 30+ mile walk to just find somewhere to buy bread. i guess if you had a vehicle it would be easier but alot of these places are well known tourist/urban explorer destinations so ide deffinetly expect some unwanted visitors most likely on a weekly basis. a quick google of the hospital in st louis says it was demolished already, i wonder how many of these others are either set for demo or already torn down.
> 
> http://www.stltoday.com/business/lo...cle_3eea926a-748e-5466-8e9f-345234bcd67d.html
> 
> cool website for sure though!


As I say, if someone told you about the place, it may be blown up. If you found the place listed online... It's definitely blown up. Always best to find your own locations.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 9, 2017)

cities have tons, at least in more drug infested ones. jackson, ms - bham, al - nyc - savannah, ga - charleston, sc - florence, sc - so on, and so on. these are southern, but I imagine any city with a ghetto will have abandos, I've noticed a good many near train yards.


----------

